# Should I be concerned with overheating a barrel when target shooting?



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

Looking to purchase my 1st center fire revolver for target practice & home defense. But I'm just wondering, will the gun barrel likely heat up & be damaged if one shoots round after round through it w. breaks only to reload? Iow, do I need to allow the gun to cool between shots or reloads?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You would have to shoot more than you want to in order to damage the barrel if you buy a quality firearm. How many rounds to you anticipate shooting per visit?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

need more info to answer like what gun?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If the gun is anything like the full auto Glock with the drum magazine I saw on youtube, I would be worried. I doubt that you can load regular magazines fast enough to reach temperatures that could cause any problems.
Goldwing
OOPS! missed the part about getting a revolver.:smt105


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I seriously doubt that you could shoot fast enough and often enough to heat up the barrel on a revolver and do any kind of damage to it.

Shoot as fast and as often you want to. After a few hundred rounds of doing that, it'll grow old pretty fast.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Seems like you probably don't need to worry. Unless you're buying junk.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

If you're shooting a traditional five, six, or even seven shot revolver made by a quality manufacturer like Smith & Wesson or Ruger you'll never need to worry about shooting it so much that you warp or otherwise damage the gun from overheating it.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

goldwing said:


> If the gun is anything like the full auto Glock with the drum magazine I saw on youtube, I would be worried. I doubt that you can load regular magazines fast enough to reach temperatures that could cause any problems.
> Goldwing


No magazines in a revolver.

Unless you get better than Jerry Miculek, you won't be able to shoot, reload and shoot some more, enough to overheat a barrel. If you do manage to get one too hot to hold, just dunk it in a bucket of water and keep on keeping on.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

No...........


----------



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

Great! Everybody, been away from the computer for a spell, but just wanted to say thanx for the comebacks to this post. Loox like I won't need to worry.


----------

